# Thomas Keller coming to JWU- Miami



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Chef Thomas Keller of The French Laundry will be a guest instructor at Johnson and Wales - Miami on April 22. This is part of the distinguished visiting chef program. Chef Keller will teach a class to students and then prepare a gormet meal for the public that evening. I am very excited to get meet him and I will get to serve his food that evening.

Andrew
JWU - Miami


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

WOW!!! Is it going to be a "Master Class" that you have to apply to attend? Or is it open to all students? Whichever, hope you get to go! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

No the morning class is open to all students, and in the evening there will be a dinner open to the public. Second Year students can sign up to work in the kitchen with him, while first year students will serve the public. The Dinner will be Chef Keller's tasting menu with wine. I can't wait.


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

If only he could have waited a year! I've read about him and he sounds like he has a *lot* of skills 

Make sure to tell us how it went


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I would love to come to the dinner! Where do I go or what do I do to get reservations? This sounds so fabulous.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

You can call 1-800-DAIL-JWU and ask to speak to someone in the culinary office, they should be able to tell you


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm sure people figured out what you mean, but that is DIAL not DAIL.
Good luck with this gig; I would be SO nervous doing that so early in my 'career'...I even feel nervous about cooking our current chef's meal! He is a on a major diet so he does not eat anything we make. He usually has some kind of protein grilled and some sauteed or steamed veggies. Not even starch! He is on a mission to lose 150 lbs. and has lost 55 or so since last Sept. So anyway he has one of us cook up his meal near the end of class.
Again, good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

